# Braxton Hicks before POAS????



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

The other night, 8DPO, I was laying back in the recliner watching tv and I suddenly got a weird sensation all over my skin. And I thought, this feels familiar. OMG, it's what it feels like when I have a braxton hicks contraction. Then I noticed that I could feel a slight tightening feeling down there. Is this even possible? Has anyone else experienced this? I am still not testing for a few more days, but I feel like I'm actually crazy. Making up other pregnancy symptoms seems normal, but imagining a braxton hicks contraction even seems out of the realm of possibility for my overactive imagination.


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Plenty of women experience cramping as a pregnancy symptom and if you're a third timer then you might interpret this sensation as BH instead. I don't think it's out of the realm of possibility that your uterus could be irritated by implantation and contracting/cramping a bit. If this is a sign of implantation, then you should get accurate results in about 2 days with a sensitive, pink dye, non +/- test. Were you TTC? Come over to the TTC forum and join the 2ww thread for support!


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I actually posted in the 2WW thread this morning. I did get a really faint positive, with cheapy test though. And yes, we were TTC!


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

A line is a line! Congrats!!!


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks


----------

